# Bristol



## The Chosen One

Hi there ! I would like to ask ,what it means "Bristol"? in the next sentence :
The tube shall lie inside an envelope,relative to the master tube assembly,the total diameter of wich shall not exeed the nominal tube diameter plus 1.5 mm ( Bristol 1.75 mm ).

Thanks !


----------



## capials

Bristol o Bristol board es un papel fuerte ( Grams per square metre) of 220 to 250.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

¿De que están hablando?

De acuerdo a la información de capials, hay una cartulina que se llama "cartulina bristol".


----------



## Black Horse

¿Cuál es el área del texto original? ¿Manualidades? Bristol también es el nombre de 5 ciudades distintas.


----------



## capials

Existen hoteles de mismo apellido en todo el mundo.


----------



## The Chosen One

Bueno es en cuanto a tubos y/o ductos de metalformado .

     Many thanks !!


----------



## el_novato

Diámetros pequeños.


----------



## The Chosen One

Ok !
    Thanks!!!


----------



## el_novato

Digo que manejan diámetros pequeños en el proceo en el cual haces tu traducción.


----------



## The Chosen One

se manejan diametros de 1" a 6" aprox.


----------

